# Best place to buy 1032 parts?



## blowinsnow (Nov 8, 2017)

I've got an older John Deere 1032 blower that needs some TLC. The rubber on the traction wheel is all but gone, the belt could probably benefit from being replaced and finally there is a pin that holds the split wheel axle that broke and needs to be replaced.


Where is a good place to get these parts?


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

blowinsnow said:


> I've got an older John Deere 1032 blower that needs some TLC. The rubber on the traction wheel is all but gone, the belt could probably benefit from being replaced and finally there is a pin that holds the split wheel axle that broke and needs to be replaced.
> 
> 
> Where is a good place to get these parts?



Model number?
Year built?
pics?
some older jd were built by ariens need more info to help you


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

A great place to look it up is the JD site. John Deere - Parts Catalog

As mentioned above there are John Deere, John Deeres and there are ??? branded as John Deere depending on the year, model # and serial #.

Once you have the part number you have to work those fingers or just go to a dealer. Sometimes the part number will cross over to something used on another machine, Ariens, MTD, ... and you can get the same part for non-dealer cost. BUT you want to make sure you're not getting poorer quality at that reduced price. Usually I'm getting the same part with a different name on it for less. Instead of being in a JD box it says Stens, Prime Line, MTD, AYP ... Also check the wording as there is OEM and fits OEM, replaces OEM and other ways they use OEM but it might be a Chinese or ?? knock off. That said there aren't going to be that many places making friction discs for a given application so it's likely they all come out of the same factory and just get put in different bags or boxes but there is the occasional part that I've sent back because it was garbage and not as described. Check Ebay, Amazon, Searspartsdirect, ereplacementparts, repairclinic, lawnsite, big box stores, hardware stores, local small engine repair shops or local outdoor power equipment (OPE) retailers even if it's not JD, ...
There are also specialty suppliers just depends on what you need or are trying to do. Like on line go-kart or mini bike sites, MFGsupply, OMBwarehouse to name a couple. Good for gears, bushings, engine mods and "stuff". OMB especially for Predator mods.

Don't forget to try the JD dealer as some times their price is good and especially if it's something you need right now. I have two JD riders and two walk behind blowers so I'm always trying to source the parts at the best cost. :wink2:

.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

I've had luck finding belts for a JD Built 1032 and 826 on Ebay and one or two online stores, you should still be able to find some parts online for your 1032. There were enough of em built.


----------



## blowinsnow (Nov 8, 2017)

1132le said:


> Model number?
> Year built?
> pics?
> some older jd were built by ariens need more info to help you


Not sure of the year. Here is what's on the tag on the back of the blower.

John Deere
Made in USA
Serial Number: P032J 125139 M


----------



## blowinsnow (Nov 8, 2017)

GoBlowSnow said:


> I've had luck finding belts for a JD Built 1032 and 826 on Ebay and one or two online stores, you should still be able to find some parts online for your 1032. There were enough of em built.



Thanks. I'll check ebay.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Now I just feel stupid. I tried going to the JD site to track yours down and couldn't find info on it specifically. Tried a Google search and the second thing it pulled up is my JD on this site. It's a P032J 121xxxM so a close cousin to your's but I have no idea off hand if it's a JD JD or a ?? JD. Your model is a 1032 / P032J and the serial number is the 125139 M. If you go to that JD site to look up parts you want to use 1032 as the model number. The first two lines will show 1032 blowers, the top line starting out with 1250-1032 is for the older style blowers and it's likely this is a JD JD. The next line is the newer style with a different style bucket that looks like an Ariens bucket.
I got mine free with a ventilated crankcase and it's been sitting for a couple years waiting for me to stick an engine on it. Last year/this year I picked up another 1032 really cheap and I have that one running now but don't have the info off it.
Too many projects, too little time.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

I know the feeling about too little time. I love working on the 826s and 1032s though. I feel so.. cheap.. working on my Murray built TRS-32 but it is a 32 inch bugger.. <big grin>


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Our 32" are JD, JD's. I just started pulling apart a 826 I picked up a few months ago. Wow, I was really shocked as I need a friction wheel for mine too. Quick search and they are showing up around $50 bucks :surprise:


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Sounds like you have a "real" John Deere, it was made by Ariens but to John Deere's design. Later models made by Ariens were to the Ariens design.

I checked the friction disc last year and I thought it was $25? Online or through my JD was the same price. 
It is the easiest to replace since it is at the end of the axle.

I replaced one of the belts last year with a clone and found the belt slipped. I'm debating going 1/2" smaller or going with the original JD belt.


----------



## blowinsnow (Nov 8, 2017)

Yeah the traction wheel for mine is showing around $50 as well.


Where would be a good place to buy the pin that holds the split axle together?


----------



## notabiker (Dec 14, 2018)

Jiminy crickets!! I just bought a friction disc for my new used 1997 1032D for a whopping 


$13.29!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! free shipped from amazon


Drive Disc Replaces Snapper 7018782sm Ariens 00170800 John Deere Am122115 shipped from 1-800 ToolRepair vendor on amazon.

Fits perfect, perhaps it's because mine is built by Ariens and I just searched for all my parts by using the corresponding model as there's parts a plenty and cheaply vs the john deere part numbers. 

I'll say find part numbers and cross reference and search for just the part numbers until you find what you want. Mine thankfully seems to have the same chassis as the smaller Ariens models of that era so I was able to get used parts that fit my beast.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The actual Deeres built by Deere had more expensive parts. I always try to search for a corresponding part number for another Mfg. as the part will likely be less expensive. Being your's is built by Ariens almost all the parts will be less than a JD, JD. 

.


----------

